# Importing Cds onto Itunes?



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a cd with a bunch of tracks on it. Itunes is now importing it. After it is imported, how do I transfer the tracks onto my playlist?

Thanks,


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 26, 2007)

It should automatically be in your Library, just create a new playlist and drag them from the library window on the right into the playlist you want them in.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

They wouldn't drag. I will do trial-and-error.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 26, 2007)

never mind. it worked, sort of.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 3, 2007)

Make sure you are dragging them form the library and not from the CD.


----------

